

Silicon Valley Comic Con 2016 - fintler
http://www.svcomiccon.com/

======
JoeAltmaier
Page broken: scroll up goes up more than a page, so I can't read/fill out part
of every page. Also, back 'undoes' the scroll which is very strange and
annoying. I guess I won't be attending.

